# Clifton Winter 2017



## 4Chan (Nov 24, 2016)

Hay everyone, Clifton Winter 2017 will occur on January 7th, 2017!

It is being organised by Eva Kato and Roy Lee!

Registration will open in a week, and we are holding 3x3, 2x2, Sq-1, Mega, 3x3Feet, 5x5, and 6x6!




This competition is sponsored by TheCubicle.us!

The winner of Sum of Ranks will receive a unique Cubicle Labs Valk M prototype!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 24, 2016)

Hypeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biscuit (Nov 24, 2016)

Is this Eva's first comp?


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Is this Eva's first comp?



Yeah.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 24, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hay everyone


Hay is for horses

Also, can we register using the link already? Because the WCA Registration page says it will open in 6 days.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 24, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Hay is for horses
> 
> Also, can we register using the link already? Because the WCA Registration page says it will open in 6 days.


No you can't register yet


----------



## Torch (Nov 26, 2016)

Aw, wish I could come to this (mostly for Feet). I'll get to a comp up there someday!


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 1, 2016)

Ummm... Why did I get refunded? Also registration was closed before it was full?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 1, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> Ummm... Why did I get refunded? Also registration was closed before it was full?


Too many people on the registration waiting list. It's basically past full and some people will have to get rejected


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Too many people on the registration waiting list. It's basically past full and some people will have to get rejected


That still doesn't explain why I, someone whose payment had already been accepted and had been put on the competitors list, got refunded?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 1, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> That still doesn't explain why I, someone whose payment had already been accepted and had been put on the competitors list, got refunded?


If you're on the competitors list I don't understand your complaint.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> If you're on the competitors list I don't understand your complaint.


 nvm I'm staffing apparently, they just waived my fee


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 1, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> Ummm... Why did I get refunded? Also registration was closed before it was full?



If you want to pay me, you totally may

Reigstration is technically full, because of 4-5 people who have paid and registered, but had issues.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 1, 2016)

4Chan said:


> If you want to pay me, you totally may
> 
> Reigstration is technically full, because of 4-5 people who have paid and registered, but had issues.


Whoooa, that was quick. I wish my parents would make these decisions faster.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 1, 2016)

https://i.gyazo.com/0389406f7706703836541f24f988178a.png
tfw its 1 minute in and 38 people have signed up for a 70 person competition
(in this case, signing up doesn't necessarily mean you have paid the registration fee btw)


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 2, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/0389406f7706703836541f24f988178a.png
> tfw its 1 minute in and 38 people have signed up for a 70 person competition
> (in this case, signing up doesn't necessarily mean you have paid the registration fee btw)


Yes at 7:02 I was 31st on the waiting list, just wait for nats lol


----------

